# Is there as root exploit available for CDMA razr running 4.0.4 leak?



## troc240 (Oct 23, 2011)

Help!!! Lost root during upgrade process...donation to any dev that can help

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

You got the ota for ics already? And lost root? Did you use ota root keeper?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh never mind... I just saw that you said "leak"

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Try this

http://www.droidrzr.com/index.php/topic/1598-how-to-guide-restore-root-after-installing-ics-leak/


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

Djrbliss just developed an exploit for virgin 4.0.4 but it isn't released yet. P3 has already tested and it works.

[ what path? ]


----------

